# Medical Frontiers: debating mitochondria replacement – have your say



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

Medical Frontiers: debating mitochondria replacement - have your say
The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) have launched a public consultation into new, IVF-based techniques that could allow women to avoid passing on genetically inherited mitochondrial diseases to their children.
The HFEA have launched a consultation website 'Medical Frontiers: debating mitochondria replacement' which includes all the information you need to take part in the consultation. The website also contains videos and background reading on the possible issues and science involved.
To read more about the consultation and see how you can take part, visit the website now: http://mitochondria.hfea.gov.uk/mitochondria

/links


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

The HFEA consultation launched this week is looking at new medical techniques that could help women with genetic diseases have their own children who are free from disease.

Essentially, this involves placing the nucleus of the woman's egg into the shell of a donor egg to try and eliminate damaged DNA and then fertilising this with sperm. This would mean that the child would for the first time have a biological connection with 3 people. This takes assisted reproduction to a whole new level. Whilst people have for years conceived with donor eggs and sperm and through surrogacy, the prospect of using DNA from three people raises all sorts of issues, including those surrounding:

Modifying and using embryos
The impact on future generations
Identity and parenthood issues (for the child, donor and parents)
Legal status and rights of the donor
Impact on the interplay of genes, proteins and non-coding DNA
Safety
Regulation management
 These medical techniques are not currently legal in the UK and they enter unchartered territory in many ways, making it one to watch in the months ahead. If legalised, the UK could be the first country in the world to pioneer these medical techniques. This makes public consultation very important.

Louisa Ghevaert


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I think it all sounds great.  I cannot see why anyone that does not have a problem with organ transplants would have a problem with it on ethical terms.  As it is a new treatment however,  I think it would be wise to keep a database rather than have anonymity.  I think the real question is whether the resulting children should be given the donors details?  Egg donation and sperm donation is no longer anonymous (the child can access this information when they become an adult) but I think organ donation is usually anonymous  so the question is really how this situation should b handled but other than that any way of helping a childless couple have a healthy child can only be a good thing.


----------

